# Post 5 random facts about yourself



## Cobra Verde (Jan 2, 2013)

Part 2: The Legend of Curly's Gold


So I found this cool thread in the archives :
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52794

And I felt like replying but it's already almost 20 pages long so I'm starting a new one.



1) I once thought I was becoming a werewolf. In retrospect I was mistaken. 
This wasn't a childhood fantasy by the way, it happened less than 10 years ago. 

2) I have zero artistic talent - if not negative talent. Even drawing stick figures is a challenge. I greatly envy anyone who can draw or paint.

3) I stopped keeping up with videogames around Super Nintendo. I wish I did but I'm also glad I didn't since I probably would've spent thousands on them by now.

4) Birds, bats and anything that's bigger than insects and can fly scare the shit out of me.

5) I'm not big on goodbyes. I would always skip the last day of school if I could.




Share, damn you!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 2, 2013)

1--I am posting in this thread

2--One day I will look back at the thread and read my post again.

3--I am certain that day is in fact today.

4--It will probably be more than once.

5--I don't trust my proofreading skills on my own work.


----------



## BLK360 (Jan 2, 2013)

1. I'm from one of the many parts of Texas that does not happen to be a desert. (It's true, google it.)

2. I have a small dog I have had since I was a child. We are inseparable.

3. I like to add a line's worth of space between my numerically categorized list items.

4. Most internet forums don't support the tab button as a use for inserting an indention at the beginning of a paragraph. This greatly annoys me.

5. I'm not sure if I trust my dentist anymore. As I finally began to relax saying "he's a professional" he then hooked me in the lip with the pick they use to test tooth hardness.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

1. I was once mistaken for the Angel of Death at the Lincoln Memorial.

2. The first thing I ever won was a book on tigers in the first grade.

3. The number 4 is deeply significant to me, and is related to my name here.

4. I waited so I could have post #4 in this thread, of course.

5. I've made stage magicians believe in magic.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Jan 2, 2013)

1. I actually have Tourette's, among other things, though it's kind of hard to tell since my tics aren't obvious and I don't do the infamous swearing thing. (Anymore...)

2. I was a Dominatrix nun for Halloween one year.

3. I fell in mutual love with my 9th grade English teacher once. Awks.

4. As far as religion goes, I'd probably classify myself as Pagan, though I'm never really sure how to describe my beliefs.

5. As a kid, I wanted to be an entomologist and I collected bugs. I kept silkworms as pets for a while and got really sad when I found out how silk was actually made. Bugs still don't bother me that much...just spiders.


----------



## analikesyourface (Jan 3, 2013)

1. I've ignored 5 dick photos through text today. 

2. I've ignored 5 urges to punch somebody in the face today (see above fact)

3. I am totally freezing right now.

4. I may or may not have been told that I'm "the hottest lesbian ever" today. sigh. 

5. I spent 4 hours cleaning a carburetor for my snowmobile this morning, because apparently I have no life.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Jan 3, 2013)

1. I have trained in several martial arts, though you wouldn't think so to look at me.

2. Depending on where I am headed, I have up to six things I take with me everywhere (some items get left at home if it wouldn't be appropriate to have them): Wallet, Keys, Cellphone, Pocket Knife, Lighter (I don't smoke, but I like to be prepared), Pen.

3. I am slowly but surely weening myself off of drinking sugary sodas in favor of water.

4. Two words: World Traveler.

5. Fire, for some crazy reason, fascinates me. I would never light fire to something that isn't supposed to be burned, but I almost always have candles in the house, and they get lit on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## MrBob (Jan 3, 2013)

1. I have doublejointed thumbs...it's the most useless thing ever.

2. I used to sleepwalk as a teenager, I once managed to get out of the house and walk half a mile obliviously to my grandparents house because...I needed to pee.

3. I have dislocated my right shoulder 18 times. As a result my right arm extends 3 inches longer than my left.

4. I have premonitions...but never about anything important.

5. I made up one of the previous 4 facts.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 3, 2013)

1. In my spare time, I read cookbooks, old and new. I have a lot of strange and outdated ideas about food...

2. When I was a kid, I wanted to be Dr. Quinn and marry Sully.

3. I have a terrible tendency to judge people based on their handwriting.

4. Animatronics & models of dinosaurs scare the _*shit*_ out of me.

5. While flipping through my grandparent's old albums a few weeks ago, I came across one entitled "How to Strip for Your Husband", complete with an instructional pamphlet and songs like "Lonely Little G-String" for your entertainment. I was horrified and thrilled all at the same time.


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2013)

1. I hated City Slickers.

2. IRL, I am way more passive than my online persona would suggest.

3. A lot of people think that I am incredibly insensitive. They are correct.

4. Corsets are not very effective on me, yet I still love them like nobody's business.

5. My current "main reason for living" is the fact that I've pre-ordered the Bioshock Infinite deluxe edition (with Ultimate Songbird figure!!).


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 3, 2013)

The Dark Lady said:


> 1. I was once mistaken for the Angel of Death at the Lincoln Memorial.


That could be taken as an insult since you'd have to be a pretty shitty angel of death if you were just now getting to Lincoln...


----------



## Oona (Jan 3, 2013)

1. At 27, I finally had my OWN apartment... for a month. I hated it.

2. I have a ridiculous amount of music.. Somewhere in the area of 1 TB

3. I Love comic books and movies based on comic books IF they are done right.

4. You wouldn't know just by looking at me, but I have 2 broken-into-tiny-pieces vertebrae.

5. I have extreme bouts of OCD on a daily basis.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 3, 2013)

Oona said:


> 2. I have a ridiculous amount of music.. Somewhere in the area of 1 TB



I now know where to send a hard drive to have it filled. :bow:

1)	I am a member of a secret society  shhh.
2)	I am a horrible speller  yeah me and spell check we be mates.
3)	I am a border line hoarder in that I have a two is one, one is none mentality.
4)	I have an extreme OCD for even numbers.
5)	I collect old keys and handcuffs.


----------



## Oona (Jan 3, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I now know where to send a hard drive to have it filled. :bow:



Its constantly expanding too... I also have over 500GB of movies ^_^


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah I totally see you having portable hard drives for friends all the time.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 3, 2013)

1. I have no ACL in my left knee.

2. I prefer baths over showers.

3. I'm currently wearing a Kelly green coat with a bright blue scarf and hot pink gloves. I'm very colorful.

4. I don't recycle.

5. I'm obsessed with Buffy and received a stack of Buffy comics for Christmas.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2013)

I love you so much and I think I tell you this too often.

Haha.




Melian said:


> 3. A lot of people think that I am incredibly insensitive. They are correct.


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> I love you so much and I think I tell you this too often.
> 
> Haha.



I love you, too :wubu:

(and it's never enough!)


----------



## freakyfred (Jan 3, 2013)

1) Purple is my favourite colour
2) When I get depressed, I watch Con Air. That is my dedicated "cheer up" movie.
3) I keep a Moonbase era Cyberman figure next to my bed
4) I got into Star Trek via Red Letter Media's video reviews
5) Seeing the XD emoticon hurts my brain.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 3, 2013)

Melian said:


> 1. I hated City Slickers.


Actually, I was referencing the Schindler's List sequel. They both coincidentally had the same sub-title.




Melian said:


> 5. My current "main reason for living"


Ah, reasons to live. I remember those.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 3, 2013)

1. My little dog is my guardian angel

2. I am vegetarian and can't eat dairy

3. I prefer watching video games to playing them

4. I have a christmas teddy called Snowy since I was a kid

5. I cried this christmas when my best friend sent me a beautiful letter in code and plant seeds saying I love you.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2013)

1.	My hairline started to head north when I was just 22 (or maybe before, that was when I noticed it).

2.	I played hockey for 11 years growing up, and no more than half a dozen games since then.

3.	I loved learning calculus but was alternately bored or aggravated by Algebra.

4.	Almost nobody could understand a word I said until I was three years old, and still nobody can appreciate my singing (thank goodness for text based communication!).

5.	I’ve made up at least a couple thousand episodes of bed time stories.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 3, 2013)

Somehow the task of this thread inspires me to use everybody else's posts as an intellectual quarry, carving out those 5 facts that apply to me too:



Cobra Verde said:


> 2) I have zero artistic talent - if not negative talent. Even drawing stick figures is a challenge. I greatly envy anyone who can draw or paint.





~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> 4. As far as religion goes, I'd probably classify myself as Pagan, though I'm never really sure how to describe my beliefs.





MrBob said:


> 4. I have premonitions...but never about anything important.





Tad said:


> 2.	I played (field) hockey for (8) 11 years growing up, and no more than half a dozen games since then.
> 
> 5.	Ive made up at least a couple thousand episodes of bed time stories.


----------



## SD007 (Jan 3, 2013)

1) I like coffee flavoured ice cream... it's my favorite, I'll order it every time I'm in an ice cream shop.

every.

time.

2) I'm agnostic, but I can get uber spiritual -- like a philosopher or some shiz.

3) Dogs are... the best pet

4) I don't really swear in public... unless I have to.. whatever that means :l

5) I collect graphic t shirts apparently.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 3, 2013)

1. I come from the George Carlin school of cynicism.

2. I'm an outspoken, preachy atheist.

3. I love the late 80s/early 90s pop culture scene more than most normal human beings should and collect relics from the era.

4. I just caught up on the Song of Ice and Fire series and I can't handle the wait for the next novel.

5. Diet A&W Root Beer is one thing I could never do without.


----------



## stoneyman (Jan 3, 2013)

I recently learned how to cook and love it.

I regret never joining the military.

Despite my clean cut look, I am heavily tattooed and pierced.

My favorite TV show is Family Guy.

I had a pager years after everyone else went to cellphones.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2013)

Pictures are required for this part of the questionnaire. Stat.






stoneyman said:


> Despite my clean cut look, I am heavily tattooed and pierced.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 4, 2013)

1. I got my acceptance letter from University when I was 16.
2. My favourite number is 8. No particular reason.
3. I frequently wear odd socks
4. I swear too much.
5. I have 4 tattoos.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 4, 2013)

agouderia said:


> "_Somehow the task of this thread inspires me to use everybody else's posts as an intellectual quarry, carving out those 5 facts that apply to me too:_"


1. Often, I find it important to point out the most immediate source of particular idea or thought. For a few different reasons. 



Melian said:


> "_1. I hated City Slickers._"


2. Please-also don't-see _Grown Ups_. I have a few movies in this category.



Diana_Prince245 said:


> "_4. I don't recycle._"


3. I think I might understand where you're coing from...I just don't respect-it?



freakyfred said:


> "_1) Purple is my favourite colour_"


4. My favorite of all secondary colors. Could definitely see myself in a purple room or with a purple front-door. Or, at least, in a purple tie.



Ninja Glutton said:


> "_the George Carlin school of cynicism._"


5. I like him, he's very funny. But without liking that about him...as strange as that might sound.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2013)

1. I grew up an only child but have a sister. Which often confuses people then I have to explain which often leads to even more confusion.


2. As much as I want to be cynical I am a hopeless romantic.


3. I am a bargain hunter. there is nothing better than getting a great deal or crazy cheap price on something I want or need

4. I dont remember the last time I was taken on a real date.

5. I am a completely addicted starkid


----------



## firefly (Jan 4, 2013)

1. The TMI-thing comes to my mind way too often.

2. I still like to wear my Britney-Spears-Style Skechers - yes those with all that glitter!

3. I'm afraid of people who are wearing masks, even clowns do frighten me.

4. I avoid using plasticbottles.

5. I'm neither right hander nor leftie.


----------



## bigpapi4u (Jan 4, 2013)

1.i'm left handed
2.like 80's music
3.was born in dominican republic
4.look younger than my age (28)
5.proud father of two beautifull kids


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 4, 2013)

1. I have traveled to every state in the lower 48 of the U.S., parts of Canada, and Mexico. 

2. I played football and baseball growing up and can take them or leave them now. 

3. I went to school drunk for a big chunk of the spring semester my junior year of high school. 

4. I once portrayed the role of Earthquake McGoon in a stage adaption of Li'l Abner. 

5. I was 20 years old when I was officially deflowered.


----------



## Oona (Jan 4, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> 1. I have traveled to every state in the lower 48 of the U.S., parts of Canada, and Mexico.



JEALOUS!



LeoGibson said:


> 3. I went to school drunk for a big chunk of the spring semester my junior year of high school.



Good to know I'm not the only one... only I did it for the entire school year


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 5, 2013)

1. I'm one of the few who actually know what year the United States became a free country up here.

2. I wanted to see Washington D.C. and Philidelphia when I took American History in grade 10, but since I was in the smaller class we got outvoted by the larger one. Then 9/11 happened and they said no more field trips to the States.

3. I have been to Hawaii and Japan, want to go back again.

4. I still watch the Pixar movies and buy them when they come out.

5. I play Sims.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 5, 2013)

1.) I am VERY shy in person.
2.) When I love, I love intensely.
3.) I'm obsessed with video games.
4.) My favorite food is Chinese.
5.) I have no idea what I want to do with my life.


----------



## oliver141180 (Jan 5, 2013)

1) I think about the past way too much.
2) I've done Kendo since my teens.
3) I want to settle down more than anyone I know realizes.
4) I set off airport metal detectors every single time (but saying why is a separate fact!)
5) I broke my neck playing rugby (all better now )


----------



## biglynch (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I did this once, but Im not sure so...

1) I have a fascination with tattoos, yet have none.(yet)
2) For the last 16 years i have bought and sold antiques. But ebay has spoilt the fun in it.
3) Their is one person on this planet, who if given the chance i would kill without guilt. I have no idea who that person is.
4)I have qualifications in contemporary dance composition.
5) I posed as a student for two weeks as a student on my mates university course. I was found out and barred from the class building. I was allowed to stay on at the union as I'd become the head of the poker club. I ran this for 10 years.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 6, 2013)

1. I sing in my sleep (talk too)
2. Absolutely terrified of clowns (why is another fact all together)
3. I suck my thumb when I'm sleeping still (subconsciously)
4. I tried out for the football team in high school, and was laughed off the field because I'm a "girl"
5. I helped find two serial killer victim's bodies with my psychic abilities


----------



## sophie lou (Jan 7, 2013)

1) I dream of breaking free of my fathers chains and being free to be the person i want to be and be with the person i want to be with but it scares me to death

2) I attended a christmas party with a minder because my father is that paranoid 

3) I Call myself bi but i have never been with a man 

4) I am obsessed with plump men and women 

5) I have one single dark black hair that grows beside my left nipple


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 7, 2013)

How old are you?

I assume you're an adult or close to one if you're on this site. The only one that can break free of his "chains" is you. Get out there and live your own life. You'll love it.




sophie lou said:


> 1) I dream of breaking free of my fathers chains and being free to be the person i want to be and be with the person i want to be with but it scares me to death
> 
> 2) I attended a christmas party with a minder because my father is that paranoid


----------



## analikesyourface (Jan 8, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> 4. I tried out for the football team in high school, and was laughed off the field because I'm a "girl"



You know what I did when they did that to me? Tackled the linebacker down (he was my boyfriend at the time, I doubt anybody knew that) and scared the skinny players because they weren't expecting that. 

Then I was allowed on the team somehow. I would go from band practice to football practice xD


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 8, 2013)

analikesyourface said:


> You know what I did when they did that to me? Then I was allowed on the team somehow. I would go from band practice to football practice xD



Ironic thing was our biggest opposing team.... had a female quarterback.

really?  dumbasses.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 8, 2013)

1. I often brush my teeth in the shower

2. I love winter

3. I am a crazy list-making person  have a list for everything

4. At one point I knew how to remove and replace a PCs hard drive and RAM, but Ive completely forgotten all that

5. As yet I have not broken or fractured a bone in my body... that I know of anyway (No, I'm not the messiah. Sorry to disappoint.)


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 8, 2013)

analikesyourface said:


> You know what I did when they did that to me? Tackled the linebacker down (he was my boyfriend at the time, I doubt anybody knew that) and scared the skinny players because they weren't expecting that.
> 
> Then I was allowed on the team somehow. I would go from band practice to football practice xD



Wait, isn't the the plot of _The Waterboy_?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 9, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Wait, isn't the the plot of _The Waterboy_?



Random fact #6 - She is Adam Sandler.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 10, 2013)

1) I love Japanese cimena. Dramas, horror, action movies, feature-length anime, Godzilla movies, Kurosawa - I love it all. Yet every other single aspect of their culture makes my fucking skin crawl.

2) I only use Bing to get to Google faster.

3) People seem to find me crabby, curmudgeonly, churlish and other c-words that mean ill-tempered. I've been called the world's youngest old man. Personally I've always seen myself as a ray of sunshine and good cheer. Go figure!

4) I rate a 1 on the Kinsey Scale.

5) I originally had a better #2 (hehe) but I forgot what it was.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 10, 2013)

I used to be scared to death of needles until I got my tattoo

I am addicted to salami and roast beef on rye sammiches

I own every console rpg released this generation, and most from last

I am wearing a green hoodie right now

I am awesome


----------



## stoneyman (Jan 11, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Pictures are required for this part of the questionnaire. Stat.



I have been trying to post in the 'naked picture' thread but can't seem to do it....


----------



## bbwbelover (Jan 15, 2013)

1. I'm watching Lost right now
2. I breed tropical fish
3. I play the drums
4. My favourite film is the Matrix
5. I don't like Marmite


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2013)

> 5. I don't like Marmite



BEGONE FROM HERE YOU FOUL HELLBEAST


----------



## Goreki (Jan 15, 2013)

1- I'm a fucking hoarder.

2- I'm disgustingly disorganised

3- I'm not comfortable with my body

4- I fucking hate where I live right now

5- this year I'm aiming to fix all those problems.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 15, 2013)

1. I love to sing in my car.

2. Favorite colors are pink/green/blue.

3. There is a side of me that only very few people get to see.

4. I hate spiders.

5. Nasty, mean-spirited people make me sad.


----------



## MrBob (Jan 15, 2013)

bbwbelover said:


> 5. I don't like Marmite



*DEVIANT!* 







*random text to pass 10 character minimum*


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> 3) People seem to find me crabby, curmudgeonly, churlish and other c-words that mean ill-tempered. I've been called the world's youngest old man. Personally I've always seen myself as a ray of sunshine and good cheer. Go figure!



3) (cont'd) Cantankerous


----------



## MRdobolina (Jan 15, 2013)

i couldnt imagine a woman peeing until i hit 26 and saw it firsthand

sleep talker

i smell tequila i gag

my phone is smarter than me

cant live without chapstick


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 15, 2013)

1. I enjoy being wildly inappropriate in varied settings, mainly for my own amusement.
2. I believe that Hyde Park is a valid argument for both adding psychotropic drugs to the water supply and strictly-controlled breeding.
3. You know how people can put their fingers in their mouth and whistle? I can't do that, and it chaps my fucking ass to no end.
4. I don't trust anybody that won't dance to James Brown or P-Funk.
5. My penis is made of chocolate and shoots money. (see #1)


----------



## Goreki (Jan 15, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> BEGONE FROM HERE YOU FOUL HELLBEAST


Wtf IS marmite anyway?


----------



## MattB (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay, random facts...I'm actually pretty open about crap I do here at Dims, so I don't think any of these are surprise facts.

1. I was playing out of town gigs in a hardcore punk band at age 15.

2. I sell vitamins for a living, despite being uncomfortable around people and being in public.

3. I'm obsessed with learning, but hated school. I'm learning how to brew mead right now, even though I don't drink often. I just want to try it.

4. I worked on an obscure TV show here in Canada. 

5. I've never tried marmite. I assumed it was a small rodent-like creature.


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Jan 16, 2013)

5) I am a professional Stand up comic.

4) As a child I auditioned for the roll of 'Kid' in Dick Tracy and was the Studios second choice but lost it to Charlie Korsmo only because I was to young.

3) I play the Drums and Bass.

2)I skeeve when anyone (family,significant other) eat food from my plate. But have no problem making out with an absolute stranger.

1) I have been secretly taking Opera Singing Classes


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jan 16, 2013)

New here, but thought I'd jump in on the fun.

1) I have a unquenchable hatred for Rosie O'Donnell.

2) As a teenager, I broke into a funeral home and sat for a few hours with a classmate that had passed away.

3) I would love to invent a vanishing machine that would instantly transport me out of stressful situations.

4) I've often thought about piercing my penis, but I'm much to conservative.

5) I am a small-time collector of rotary dial telephones.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2013)

1- I got thrown out of my first Girl Scouts meeting for showing another girl how to make a noose to hang her Barbie dolls. I also didn't know that it's illegal in NJ to show someone how to make a noose.

2- I had an imaginary friend that other people could hear talking to me when I was little. He disappeared around the time either my sister was born or we got a dog, it's a little hazy. If you ask my dad about it now, he still gets a little shaky. 

3- I talk in my sleep. I sing in my sleep. I speechify and soliliquize in my sleep to the exhaustion of others. However, I do not snore.

4- A lot of my dreams come true. I inherited that from my dad so he's not very impressed and usually one-ups me.

5- I'm not a fan of sports at all but I really love people who love sports.

6- I don't like limitations and rules.


----------



## djudex (Jan 16, 2013)

Goreki said:


> Wtf IS marmite anyway?



It's yeast paste mixed with salt and vegetable juice.


----------



## MattB (Jan 16, 2013)

djudex said:


> It's yeast paste mixed with salt and vegetable juice.



Okay, that's Marmite...but this is a Marmot...


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't frequent this board, but I wanna play! lol!

1. I usually don't have the patience or, quite frankly, the interest, to follow any particular thread on Dims for very long because they are usually monopolized by the same people that say the same thing over and over and over....

2. I get really pissed off when people have nothing in their profiles. Often times I'll really like what some guy has to say but his profile is blank. How am I supposed to tell if he's possibly the next Mr Supermishe if there's no pic or personal info??? 

3. I was a skinny little kid til something "traumatic" happened to me when I was 7. It's been up, up, up ever since.

4. I enjoy making people laugh, often at the expense of others, but without them knowing it.

5. I took karate for 7 years and was one step away from a black belt at the age of 13.


----------



## Goreki (Jan 16, 2013)

djudex said:


> It's yeast paste mixed with salt and vegetable juice.


Wrong! That is Vegemite! Marmite is an imposter!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2013)

MattB said:


> Okay, that's Marmite...but this is a Marmot...


I'd take my chances eating a marmot before any of the jarred 'mites.


----------



## djudex (Jan 16, 2013)

Goreki said:


> Wrong! That is Vegemite! Marmite is an imposter!!!





> Today, the main ingredients of Marmite manufactured in the UK are glutamic acid-rich *yeast extract*, with lesser quantities of *sodium chloride (table salt)*, *vegetable extract*, niacin, thiamine, spice extracts, riboflavin, folic acid, and celery extracts, although the precise composition is a trade secret.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmite

I stand by my statement.

LAWYERED!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2013)

djudex said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmite
> 
> I stand by my statement.
> 
> LAWYERED!



Tastily, tastily lawyered.

Oh Marmite. HOW I DOTH LOVE THEE


----------



## MrBob (Jan 16, 2013)

Goreki said:


> Wrong! That is Vegemite! Marmite is an imposter!!!


Vegemite is a pale imitation of the glory that is Marmite. I'll stick to the original.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm looking at reviews and taste comparisons by people from several countries and it appears Marmite wins hands (or buttered toast) down. 

I might try it but it'd have to be someone else's jar cos I'm not that invested.


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 16, 2013)

1. I drip so much sexy times that I bumped into a girl today and she started ovulating. Bam!
2. Whenever I see a guy wearing MMA clothes, I shit myself and scurry away. That motherfucker is tough yo.
3. I am wearing thick and lovely wool socks. My feet feel like they are being snuggled by a baby koala and two giggly Asian girls.
4. I don't know sign language at all, but I successfully communicate with my deaf friends by gesticulating wildly and repeatedly thrusting my hips.
5. Horror movies are my favourite.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm looking at reviews and taste comparisons by people from several countries and it appears Marmite wins hands (or buttered toast) down.
> 
> I might try it but it'd have to be someone else's jar cos I'm not that invested.



Good luck finding someone willing to share.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Good luck finding someone willing to share.


*Scratches Sassy off my list of potential donors.*


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 17, 2013)

1. I like to draw. I don't do it as much as I should but occasionally I get bitten by inspiration and spend all day with a pad and pen in my hand.

2. I also like to write, and I am in fact quite good at writing, but I don't do it often outside of journalling.

3. I often make up words as I need them. My friend the grammar nazi goes nuts when I do it but that just makes it all the more fun.

4. I have microtia, which means I was born with only one ear. I had a series of operations to fix it when I was younger but it didn't come out looking very natural. I actually recently read an article on a new technique that replaces missing ears with natural looking ones and I'm kinda bummed that they didn't have that when I was younger.

5. I have bipolar disorder. I've been in treatment for about two years now so I have it relatively under control. But it's still a daily struggle.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> 1. I drip so much sexy times that I bumped into a girl today and she started ovulating. Bam!
> 2. Whenever I see a guy wearing MMA clothes, I shit myself and scurry away. That motherfucker is tough yo.
> 3. I am wearing thick and lovely wool socks. My feet feel like they are being snuggled by a baby koala and two giggly Asian girls.
> 4. I don't know sign language at all, but I successfully communicate with my deaf friends by gesticulating wildly and repeatedly thrusting my hips.
> 5. Horror movies are my favourite.



Tried to rep you but it would let me.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 23, 2013)

1. I'm really into philosophy 
2. I love long car rides(especially with good music)
3. I have a strange and irrational fear of tsunamis
4. Even though I'm 300+lbs I still surf and skate 
5. I really don't know when I want to stop gaining


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 30, 2013)

1. I'm evidently terrifying.
2. I craft one-of-a-kind sunglasses that I sell out of a local store.
3. I'm not quite a hoarder, but damn close.
4. When I decided to get back into bellydancing, I started out not by going back to classes, but by revamping my bellydance wardrobe.
5. It's been so long since I spoke French or Russian that I probably shouldn't claim either.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 30, 2013)

1. I bite my nails
2. I have an overwhelming desire to help people
3. I hate water chestnuts
4. I love animals
5. I now know the meaning of true happiness. It was in me all along


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 31, 2013)

1. I own thirty-seven bow ties.

2. My closest friend -- apart from my wife -- is a Dutch rabbit named William A. Bennigan.

3. I served as a crewman on the Presidential yacht during the Nixon administration.

4. I dislike television and refuse to have one in my house.

5. I would very much like to smoke opium. Just once. Just to see...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2013)

Very interesting!




Dr. Feelgood said:


> 1. I own thirty-seven bow ties.
> 
> 2. My closest friend -- apart from my wife -- is a Dutch rabbit named William A. Bennigan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 27, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> 3) (cont'd) Cantankerous


How dare you.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 27, 2013)

1. I'm an atheist in a family of hardcore religious people and they have no idea

2. I dumped my girlfriend and I had to fake being sad because my friends thought it was weird. It was over! Why be sad?!?

3. I only like reading books where the main character (male or female) has a shot at love somewhere in the story. I am a little sappy and really enjoy imagining other peoples love stories. 

4. I don't watch or read prequels. If I already know what happened to someone or something, I give zero shits about the prequel because I already know the sequel. 

5. I am a fiend for pickled food. I am always on the hunt for new types of pickles and pickled items to eat. I have created and perfected many different types of pickle. I also make lots of jams and jellies.

edit: I just read my own post and I come off as kinda gay. I'm not gay.


----------



## Amaranthine (Feb 27, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> 1. I'm an atheist in a family of hardcore religious people and they have no idea
> 
> 2. I dumped my girlfriend and I had to fake being sad because my friends thought it was weird. It was over! Why be sad?!?
> 
> ...



Don't worry. I'm sure plenty have dumped their girlfriends in pursuit of new pickles. You have nothing to be ashamed of here. 

As long as I'm posting...let's see...

1. I'm extremely open to new experiences. I crave discovery and novelty. Foods, places, people. All of it  

2. More and more, I'm realizing I would probably really enjoy pursuing a PhD eventually. But I still have no idea what I'd want to do with it. 

3. I fucking love raiding thrift stores. Why pay full price for clothing when I can get a bunch of outfits for 10 bucks? 

4. Metal and classical dominate my musical taste. And they're pretty badass combined. 

5. I've recently picked up a jalapeno pretzel habit. Synder's brand. Seriously. Go get some. Bags of them.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 28, 2013)

Did this before but it was awhile back so adding some more...

1. I eat way to much fast food.
2. I am a text-a-holic.
3. I care way too much for people.
4. I don't like driving very much.
5. I like drinking.


----------



## cakeboy (Feb 28, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Did this before but it was awhile back so adding some more...
> 
> 1. I eat way to much fast food.
> 2. I am a text-a-holic.
> ...



Have a few drinks before you drive. They will calm you down and allow you to enjoy the driving experience. Trust me, I'm a doctor!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Feb 28, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> 5. I am a fiend for pickled food. I am always on the hunt for new types of pickles and pickled items to eat. I have created and perfected many different types of pickle. I also make lots of jams and jellies.


 Have you tried "Wickles"? OMG, they are my favorite pickle.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 28, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> Have a few drinks before you drive. They will calm you down and allow you to enjoy the driving experience. Trust me, I'm a doctor!



Seems legit.


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 1, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Seems legit.



You caught me. Wanna play doctor?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 1, 2013)

cakeboy said:


> You caught me. Wanna play doctor?



Lehgo!!!


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 1, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Have you tried "Wickles"? OMG, they are my favorite pickle.



Their Okra is good but I love their spicy relish. Not so much their pickles though.


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 2, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Lehgo!!!



Turn your head and cough!


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 4, 2013)

1 - Ive been skating for 15 years
2 - I am a lover of rap music
3 - I work away alot
4 - I play too much xbox
5 - Finally, I am still single lol


----------



## Oona (Mar 4, 2013)

big_lad27 said:


> 4 - I play too much xbox



Uh, no such thing as too much xbox!


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 4, 2013)

Totally agree myself but I always end up getting grief for it lol, can't think of a better way to unwind


----------



## Oona (Mar 4, 2013)

big_lad27 said:


> Totally agree myself but I always end up getting grief for it lol, can't think of a better way to unwind



Psh.. Every day after work I go home and lose 3-4 hours in my xbox... And don't even get me started on my weekends... lol


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 4, 2013)

Where have you been all my life lol :smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm a Car Nut & a bicyclist
I lived in Germany & England
I'm a Ice Cream cholic
I love the outdoors
I'm a huge music fan


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 23, 2013)

Do I sense a smile behind those words? 



Cobra Verde said:


> How dare you.


----------



## Piink (Mar 25, 2013)

1. I love tattoos. Nothing like a BHM with a few! :smitten: And if he has a well placed piercing?! Well, I cannot say.  I really want to get started on my sleeve. I had a horseback accident when I was 15 that left me with awful scarring on my left hand/arm and I desperately want to get it covered. 

2. I have six siblings. They are all half siblings.

3. My first car was a '79 Z28. It had a small block 305 in it. I begged for my dad to drop that 454 from his truck in it but he refused. Said I already had a lead foot and did not need more ponies under that hood. I miss that car. 

4. I rarely wear underwear. I mean, I live in Florida. Less clothing is better! But it sure burns my buns when I slide into my truck on those leather seats! 

5. Got a sexy British accent? Talk dirty to me and my clothes will be off before you can turn off the lights! It's my #1 turn on.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 8, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Do I sense a smile behind those words?


Prove it.



1) I'm agonizingly shy with people I don't know but once I'm comfortable with someone I never shut up. I've been told this can be quite jarring.

2) My user id number has 666 in it. You're right to be jealous.

3) My name is an anagram for Greatly Grouchy.

4) I never read the fortune in fortune cookies mainly because I don't want to have to act surprised when they come true.

5) I just bought underwear and socks because I don't want to do laundry. I fear I'm setting a dangerous precedent here...


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 19, 2013)

1. I'm the only Athiest in my prominatly Christian family

2. Some might say I play too much playstation

3. I CAN'T drive, like ever(visual handicap)

4. I highly dislike being single, and #3 seems to make sure I stay that way

5. I find this place to be awesome


----------



## ODFFA (May 20, 2013)

BearHug2013 said:


> 3. I CAN'T drive, like ever(visual handicap)



Me toooo! Blind in one eye and teehee-worthy peripheral vision in the other. :blink: ISN'T this place rather awesome? Also, aren't road trips wonderful when you don't have to drive, like, ever? All the musical creative control, yummy road snacks and alcahol are belong to us


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 20, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Me toooo! Blind in one eye and teehee-worthy peripheral vision in the other. :blink: ISN'T this place rather awesome? Also, aren't road trips wonderful when you don't have to drive, like, ever? All the musical creative control, yummy road snacks and alcahol are belong to us



Another plus: no car payment or car insurance SUCKERS!!!
Still, the pity look that comes with it is annoying


----------



## tankyguy (May 20, 2013)

I've been on board a submarine.

I always water up at the end of the Iron Giant.

I love all animals. Except horses.

I always have Cheez Whiz on French toast or waffles. Never syrup.

I have never seen any of the Star Wars movies from beginning to end. Same with Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Anjula (May 24, 2013)

1. I love games
2. I dream a lot, and I mean A LOT
3. Don't like receiving oral
4. I swear like fuck
5. I'm afraid of sunken ships and other sunken big things, brrr


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 24, 2013)

1-- I like big butts

2-- Houmous makes almost anything better.

3-- Good eyebrows are a great turn-on.

4-- I love Totoro.

5-- I have weird toes.


----------



## Mckee (May 31, 2013)

1- I hate ties. Use only when it's strictly necessary

2- Years ago, I had a PPL (private pilot license)

3- I lived in UK for a few months

4- I talk during sleep

5- I have a good memory


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 31, 2013)

Mckee said:


> 1- I hate ties. Use only when it's strictly necessary


"Neckties are just maxi pads for your throat."
- Ted Williams


----------



## Big Ben SC (Jun 3, 2013)

1 - I'm afraid of moths.

2 - I'm afraid of drowning, but I love ships and the ocean. My father claims a gypsy or fortune teller told him that it was because I was a pirate that drowned in a previous life, but...uhh...I'm not really sold on that.

3 - I like metal detecting. Probably because I always think Confederate gold is only the next dig away. Unfortunately, it hasn't been so far.

4 - I like painting lighthouses. Not the actual buildings, but pictures of them.

5 - I collect chickens. Not real ones, but like, miniatures or figurines.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 3, 2013)

Big Ben SC said:


> *1 - I'm afraid of moths.*



YES. Thank you. I've never actually met anyone else as terrified as them as myself. But seriously. What horrifying demon spawn.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jun 3, 2013)

5 facts: hand them over, lady!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 3, 2013)

1. I am mildly obsessed with Christina Hendricks and chubby boy photos on tumblr.

2. I'm fucking terrified of walking on the ice. Reduces me to frozen panic state.

3. If I could have any superpower I'd pick being fluent in all the languages of the world.

4. I love asparagus and brussel sprouts.

5. My feelings get hurt when people cut me off. I live in Boston.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jun 3, 2013)

activistfatgirl said:


> 5. My feelings get hurt when people cut me off. I live in Boston.


Yeesh. This friggin city gives me road rage just from riding on the bus...


----------



## Amaranthine (Jun 3, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> 5 facts: hand them over, lady!



Hmph. 

1. I'm always a little feisty on the inside. Especially when sleep deprived. I often insult friends in good humor, as I can't stand to not share the terrible things I think of. 

2. I've been to the UK and India. But barely anywhere in the US. 

3. My two unrealistic, absurd dream jobs are CEO of a giant company, or an assassin. 

4. Tonight's dinner was precisely 4 ears of corn. 

5. I'm secretly fond of watching Jerry Springer's dating show, Baggage.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jun 3, 2013)

1. I can whistle expertly while inhaling, but hardly at all exhaling.
2. My belly button is neither and inny nor an outy. It's completely flat.
3. I have no depth perception in my left eye.
4. I watched LotR: The Two Towers 18 times in 2 weeks once (it was premiering on Encore). I know all the dialogue by heart and I can do everyone's voices.
5. I have never lost a game of Blackjack (140 games so far since I started keeping count).


----------



## Big Ben SC (Jun 4, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> YES. Thank you. I've never actually met anyone else as terrified as them as myself. But seriously. What horrifying demon spawn.



Haha! Me either! Their damn dusty wings and jittery, crawly legs and...GAH! I hate them.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 4, 2013)

Big Ben SC said:


> 1 - I'm afraid of moths.





Amaranthine said:


> YES. Thank you. I've never actually met anyone else as terrified as them as myself. But seriously. What horrifying demon spawn.





Big Ben SC said:


> Haha! Me either! Their damn dusty wings and jittery, crawly legs and...GAH! I hate them.



OMGOMGOMG. Exactly! If I had a cent for every time I've heard the phrase "It's JUST a moth"..... What!?

I feel so not-alone right now <3


----------



## Big Ben SC (Jun 4, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> OMGOMGOMG. Exactly! If I had a cent for every time I've heard the phrase "It's JUST a moth"..... What!?
> 
> I feel so not-alone right now <3



YES! 

I might be 6'2" and 370 lbs, but crawly moth legs will send me running from the room like a 6 year old child...lol Gah...


----------



## Oona (Jun 4, 2013)

1. After smoking for over a decade, I just quit 4 days ago. And it was surprisingly easy for me.

2. I absolutely REQUIRE caffeine in the morning.

3. I care too easily about others, and end up getting hurt. 

4. I was a tomboy, always wearing jeans... the switch got flipped about a month ago and I now practically live in skirts and dresses. 

5. I don't like to tell people I can sew clothes. They usually want me to make/alter something for free and that shit ain't cheap.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 4, 2013)

Oona said:


> 1. After smoking for over a decade, I just quit 4 days ago. And it was surprisingly easy for me.
> 
> 2. I absolutely REQUIRE caffeine in the morning.
> 
> ...



Has Oona updated her photos? Because Oona looks Ooning marvellous! :happy:


----------



## Oona (Jun 4, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Has Oona updated her photos? Because Oona looks Ooning marvellous! :happy:



Indeed I have! And thank you ^_^


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 4, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Has Oona updated her photos? Because Oona looks Ooning marvellous! :happy:



Agreed, Sass! Oona chica muy bonita


----------



## Oona (Jun 4, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Agreed, Sass! Oona chica muy bonita



Why thank you, doll ^_^


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 4, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> Agreed, Sass! Oona chica muy bonita



I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE. 

But yeah, Oona's pretty pretty! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2013)

Big Ben SC said:


> 1 - I'm afraid of moths.
> 
> 2 - I'm afraid of drowning, but I love ships and the ocean. My father claims a gypsy or fortune teller told him that it was because I was a pirate that drowned in a previous life, but...uhh...I'm not really sold on that.
> 
> ...





Amaranthine said:


> YES. Thank you. I've never actually met anyone else as terrified as them as myself. But seriously. What horrifying demon spawn.




I had this exact phobia growing up 2 years of Bogan Moth plagues cured me of it though they still give me the creeps.

When your in a building that is litterally covered in wall to wall moths, (shudders) and get into bed to find one in your bed jump out and scream as anyone with a phobia would then get humiliated in front of your classmates cause your at boarding school you kind of learn to get over it pretty quickly there was no choice

the irony is I adore butterflies


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know SA, I'd think being in a building covered with moths might _give_ me a moth phobia!

(and sorry for the tough time you had of it with the moths at school)

And to stay vaguely on topic, five more random things:

1. As a teen, my hair was one of the two body things I was vain about. So of course it was visibly in retreat before I finished university 

2. I've read that people's arm span usually matches their height pretty exactly...mine is two inches larger. I like to think that means I got robbed of two inches of height somewhere along the line.

3. I like the taste of the vast majority of alcoholic beverages, and I get only the most mild of hangovers. So it is probably good that I'm not all that crazy about the feeling of being drunk. 

4. Cats generally love me, which is great. Mosquitoes also generally love me, which is not so great :doh: (seriously, as dusk approaches, I'll be getting bit 15 minutes before anyone else around me believes that there even mosquitoes about)

5. I spent the first eight years of my life in an area infamous for the number, size, and vigour of its mosquito population. (Great town otherwise....)


----------



## tankyguy (Jun 5, 2013)

1. In college I once bleached my hair bright yellow. My hair is naturally dark brown. The best reaction I got was from a random kid at the mall: "Mommy, that man's hair lights up!"

2. I briefly taught at an art school at the age of 25. Half of my students were older than me. One of them was the mother of someone I went to elementary school with.

3. A friend and I once met Kevin Spacey, but I had no idea who he was at the time.

4. The same friend and I once met Kevin Smith, but my friend had no idea who he was.

5. Charlton Heston once littered in my yard.


Seems like this turned into the celebrity encounter edition.


----------



## Oona (Jun 5, 2013)

1. I need coffee to function. When there is no coffee, I turn into a raging bitch. Not even kidding.

2. I can function with little to no sleep, but give me 8 hours of sleep and I'm a zombie.

3. I don't think I'm addicted to caffeine, I think it's the coffee. Seriously. 

4. Quitting smoking was super easy until I didn't have coffee and my e-cig, now I want to go on a homicidal rampage.

5. When I'm mad/frustrated, I have to vent. (hence this post. Sorry guys)


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2013)

(sorry Tad its just very rare to meet anyone who shares/shared that same phobia the Nun got so mad at me for screaming but if your afraid of something your gonna scream lol)

1. I grew up next to a semi well known lead singer of an Aussie band actually we were really good friends growing up and even spent time as teenagers writing songs in my back yard, he is in fact the person responsible for getting me into reading fantasy fiction and I am responsible for his love of the Ramones.

2. I once missed out on Autographs from the whole cast of The Hunting of the Snark Musical because I did not have a pen on me - (including for the Aussies: Daryl Summers, Cameron Daddo and John Waters) I very rarely am without a pen

3. As a teenager and even in my early 20's I am guilty of reading Teen Romances and Sweet Valley High

4. I often watch Disney and Nickelodian

5. I am completely addicted to anything River Cottage.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jul 29, 2013)

1. People talk to me a lot. I often hear that people are drawn to me but I think they just know that I want to help.

2. I am impulsive only out of tragedy or sadness. It always makes me realize life is too short. 

3. I have an unyielding desire and passion for love no one can seem to understand. 

4. I can be a big cry baby at times.

5. I have never slept with an American born man!


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 5, 2013)

1 - I worry that I'm a little late coming to this party and I have a little bit of insecurity about it.

2 - I quit drinking last November for medical reasons and I'm really bummed I don't have that crutch anymore....even though I feel a thousand percent better.

3 - I've been a dog owner for 4 months (a little English Bulldog named Archie) and I don't know why I didn't do this sooner.

4 - I have a lot of friends and family...most people seem to like me. I even get down when I find out someone doesn't like me. Yet, more often than not, I just want to be left alone.

5 - I wonder why I'm really doing any of this.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2013)

1-I name my pets after food.

2- The hamster avatar's name is Clementine.

3- My great grandmother's name was Clementine.

4- I was named after an aunt who was named after the ingenue in Arsenic and Old Lace.

5- I was briefly in love with the director of Arsenic and Old Lace in a theatre presentation and he was the one who put the puzzle together of how my aunt was named because my grandparents named all their children after movie actors or characters and hers was the only one no one could ever figure out.


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 9, 2013)

1. I have over 50 pairs of "cute" socks

2. I am left handed and so are all 4 of my brothers, parents both right handed

3. I still sleep with a night light lol!

4. I have 3 kids, but have 10 that call me Mom

5. I like to pick people up, just to see if I can lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 9, 2013)

Let's see

I love languages and one of my goals is to be able to converse the five main romance languages. 
I have a giant Sake bottle (thing of a magnum bottle) that I keep my spare change in no idea how I'll get it out
I enjoy buying legos, building them and displaying them
I walk around my house (currently) speaking German to myself. Ordering beers, making jokes, answering myslef. All in German
I live with my sisterand we're awesome.


----------



## CoCo (Aug 12, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Part 2: The Legend of Curly's Gold
> 
> 
> So I found this cool thread in the archives :
> ...



1) I am too darn nice 
2) I love to go fishing with the right person
3) I am a changable person meaning I don't like doing the same thing until it gets boring so I change it up a little 
4) I am a people's person
5) I am a very honest person if you ask I will tell you


----------



## Esther (Aug 13, 2013)

1. I have heterochromia. (My eyes are two different colours.)
2. I'm terrified of extra-terrestrials.
3. I'm a bit of a book nerd.
4. I love rabbits and collect rabbit-related items like some creepy old woman.
5. I haven't eaten meat in over ten years.


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 13, 2013)

1. I LOVE to drive and I love road trips, but I prefer to do so by myself. 
2. I love personalized/monogrammed stuff, especially stationary or notebooks. Letter writing is a lost art that I enjoy.
3. I have issues swallowing pills or vitamins.
4. I never, ever, ever cook. Everything I eat is either fresh or made in the microwave (and I pretty much eat the same thing everyday).
5. I don't like animals, especially dogs. A co-worker once said that this is a sign that I am a sociopath. I said, "ok."


----------



## djudex (Aug 14, 2013)

Esther said:


> 3. I'm a bit of a book nerd.









I missed you during your hiatus!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 14, 2013)

Here we go again!

1. When I was about 7 I spent an afternoon pretending to be a half pig half squirrel with wings that was too fat to fly whilst playing in my friends garden. I think it is safe to say I was a weird kid.

2. When I was at junior school the guys used to call me Ruggy... which was the name of the hare I used to pretend to be most of the time. 

3. I have been told that I have a lot of Aspie traits and for some reason I seem to attract Aspies to me like fish to water. 

4. I broke my left little toe on a gymnastics mat when I was ten. I landed a handstand and turned to get off the mat and my little toe stayed stuck to the mat whilst the rest of my foot turned. My father made me sit down and eat my dinner before taking me to the hospital and my whole toe was black by then.

5. I have always lived my life not believing in love or marriage and never wanting children or a relationship. Then out of the blue I met somebody and he has changed my whole perspective on life completely and it scares me.


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 24, 2013)

1. I love ALL animals/insects... if a spider/grasshopper enters any area I'm in(primarily at work), I usually get a plastic cup and napkin, capture it, and escort it back outside. 

2. I enjoy anime and pretty much all genre's of video games except sports games.. (unless extreme sports I guess such as "Snowboard Kids 1&2 for the N64). RPGs are primarily my favorite, western and eastern, as well as strategy games for PC and console... RTS and turn based.

3. I don't like buying anything used, and will sometimes go to great lengths to get a collector's item, such as a rare hardcover book, limited edition video game, or some sort of accessory of any kind.

4. When ordering for myself I've been called "simple", if I get pizza, it's pretty much ONLY pepperoni and cheese. If I get ice cream, vanilla. I generally won't try new things when it comes to food unless someone encourages it....

5. I don't like curry


----------



## runningsoft (Aug 24, 2013)

1) I once caused a friend to laugh so hard chocolate milk came out his nose. (Yes, I thought that was a myth - until grade 12).

2) I believe my cat had it in for our family dog by taking its leash and putting it places that I do not remember leaving it. 

3) I'm kinda OCD - I rotate my clothes according to last worn and put the fresh ones on the bottom so that everything gets worn equally

4) I have a foot phobia. No, like seriously. 

5) My hand-eye coordination is very poor. The last time I caught a football ended up breaking my nose. 

*Bonus - I like to read and write - A LOT.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 24, 2013)

1. I swing back and forth between periods of being highly motivated and lazy as hell.

2. I'm very good at my job although there are not words enough to describe how much I hate it.

3. If it wasn't because of said job, I would in all likelihood be a pothead.

4. I often daydream about what it would be like to grab a bag and one guitar and hit the road with no word to anyone and walk away from pretty much everything.

5. I know I'll probably never do number 4.


----------



## Esther (Aug 24, 2013)

djudex said:


> I missed you during your hiatus!



I'M BACK. But you also know where to find me when I'm ... not back. Haha


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Whenever I'm reading a book, I start thinking in the narrator's voice. I can't tell if this is strange or not. 

2. I have pretty great self-control, except when it comes to sleep. I can justify skipping most about anything, just to stay in bed. 

3. Sometimes I spend hours on the ground, looking up at the sky. 

4. I can't figure out how group communication is supposed to work. Saying something at the right time seems impossible to me. 

5. I can't really think of anywhere I don't want to go. And I'll probably try most things if you make a show over me not trying it, just to be stubborn.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 25, 2013)

Esther said:


> I'M BACK. But you also know where to find me when I'm ... not back. Haha



Are you guys talking via ham radio when dims is not an option? Ham radio is literally the only other thing I can think of besides this website.


----------



## djudex (Aug 25, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Are you guys talking via ham radio when dims is not an option? Ham radio is literally the only other thing I can think of besides this website.



You're only thinking about that because it has the word 'ham' in it :eat1:


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 25, 2013)

djudex said:


> You're only thinking about that because it has the word 'ham' in it :eat1:



Well, not gonna lie, I do love me some ham. Salted ham, smoked ham, honey baked ham...all good ham. Now I want some ham. 

Ham.

How many times can I say ham in a post about ham? I'm hamming this up I better stop.


----------



## djudex (Aug 25, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Well, not gonna lie, I do love me some ham. Salted ham, smoked ham, honey baked ham...all good ham. Now I want some ham.
> 
> Ham.
> 
> How many times can I say ham in a post about ham? I'm hamming this up I better stop.



That's right son, you best stop that right meow.


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 25, 2013)

1. One phrase always comes up repeatedly in my mind when I'm roaming around Dims. Namely, "people are funny."

2. Total dog person.

3. The appeal of getting drunk/high is something I understand only objectively. I get a lot of flack for this. That said, I am certainly not in the business of party-pooping.

4. I am not allowing myself to start learning any new languages until my French is at a conversational level I am happy with. This is really hard - there are only about five thousand more languages I want to learn.

5. Turkey ham is my favourite, though I still maintain that bacon trumps ham.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 25, 2013)

1. I can never keep laughter in. I once laughed for 15 minutes at a Pokey the Penguin comic.
2. I have a weird fascination with eyes.
3. I made an RPG game when I was 12 about a blob trying to escape a prison on a planet made of poop.
4. Daredevil Born Again is my favourite book
5: I have an inherent fear of choking, so I can't even swallow pills whole.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 25, 2013)

Esther said:


> I'M BACK. But you also know where to find me when I'm ... not back. Haha


Clearly it was my thread plagiarizing that brought her back. You're welcome, everyone else.


Fake edit: I just realized that seeing my name as the last person to post in this thread might give false hope to anyone who's been impatiently awaiting my next 5 facts. Oh well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2013)

1. I live 10 minutes from the hospital I was born in.

2. My Mom was 17 when I was born and she was married to my Dad.
SEVENTEEN and it wasn't a shotgun wedding.

3. My Dad had my name picked out since he was 12 years old.

4. I got my naturally curly hair from my maternal Grandfather. His name was Ralph.

5 Today is my birthday.


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 27, 2013)

1.


Victoria08 said:


> "_2. My favourite number is 8. No particular_"


Mine as well. But there are at least few reasons I can think-of; although, to be fair, I'm inclined to ascribe some sort of reason for most things. 

2.


firefly said:


> "_5. I'm neither right handed nor leftie._"


I guess I'm somewhat mixed-handed, preferring the right for most things. But there's a least one thing I prefer to use my left hand for. And I think it has something to do with being raised in a family of "mixed-dexterousness."

3.


dharmabean said:


> "_4. I tried out for the football team in high school, and was laughed off the field because I'm a "girl"
> 5. I helped find two serial killer victim's bodies with my psychic abilities_"


I feel like I could tell both of these things about you before your mentioning-it?

4.


cakeboy said:


> "_3. You know how people can put their fingers in their mouth and whistle? I can't do that, and it chaps my fucking ass to no end._"


I know what you mean. But, somehow, I've managed to work past stuff like that.

5.


BigChaz said:


> 5. I am a fiend for pickled food. I am always on the hunt for new types of pickles and pickled items to eat. I have created and perfected many different types of pickle. I also make lots of jams and jellies.


Yeah, seriously. Giardiniera? Kim Chee? Those gross eggs floating jar of brine? More, please. I haven't yet come to a point where I'm trying to pickle anything at home. But I will admit to having at least thought about it.


----------



## Tad (Aug 27, 2013)

I havent done this for a while, so hopefully these are not repetitions

1.	When I was first hunting for a job after university I did one of those exercises that helps you figure out where you may want to live. In the end I got it down to two criteria: at least reasonably metropolitan/diverse, and within day trip distance of downhill skiing.

2.	Ive loved every bike that Ive had, and had at best a love-hate relationship tinged with indifference with my cars, but Ive named every car and never named my bikes.

3.	My first school project, in grade three, was on how nuclear reactors work. I was pretty much destined to be an engineer and a nerd, I think.

4.	I worked one Summer as an assistant lifeguard, and really did not like the job. Having to sit there and constantly scan, but with nothing to really do, is brutally hard for me. I also gained ten pounds from spending so much time sitting, and then drinking soda because I was thirstydespite biking twenty minutes hard each way. I was so disappointed, because it is one of the best paying Summer jobs you can get and seemed way cooler than other available Summer jobs.

5.	Im on a twenty-five+ year quest for non-sparkling hard apple cider, like we could occasionally get when we lived in France. It was so good, but nobody seems to make it in Canada (I dont think it has much of a shelf life, so it may not be a viable store-shelf product, but youd think that some brew pubs or the like would carry it)


----------



## Mckee (Aug 28, 2013)

New round also for me!

1. When I want to relax, I cook.
2. My head hair are light brown, but I have ginger facial hair.
3. I love books, I read a lot. But there are only one I keep reading over and over (at least once a year). It's "My War Against Indifference" by Jean Selim Kanaan
4. I'm not easy to cry during a movie, but I got tears in my eyes every time I see "Toy Story 3" final scene.
5. I'm in a reenactment group


----------



## SprocketRocket (Aug 28, 2013)

1. When I was a young man in my late early 20s, I was charged with a crime in which I was not legally innocent, but the facts of how things got to be that way had everything to do with manipulation, me not knowing any better, me not knowing any of my rights, and being general stupid to the point of having _sucker_ rubber-stamped on my forehead. I was played like a tape. The resulting aftermath gave me an anti-authoritarian complex that I still have to this day, and probably should not. Perhaps removing this ill and impaired thinking will open life up for me, though my friends appear to come and go.

2. My home town was informed that I was dead, and a mass was held in my honor.

3. I cannot play piano past an elementary level. It would be extremely hard for me to re-learn the basic things that I know about the wooden box with 88 keys. I can play, but I am unsure I will ever be center-stage at an event, playing. This may breed resentment.

4. I have aspirations to be an actor and director a la Ben Affleck, and I really like one of his films. Attempting to meet people to keep the idea alive.

5. I have lived below the poverty level every year of my adult life and squandered approximately $40,000 in assets and cahs combined. I not only have a complex about this, but feel bitter and angry. The _it is all your fault_ is a sting that I cannot handle, because, in some ways but also not when manipulation and inexperience is factored in, it is not, and I look at those with the gall to judge my experiences with contempt.


----------



## Oona (Aug 28, 2013)

1. I feel like I'm finally growing up. At 28 years old, I'm finally able to live on my own and take care of myself. It's harder than I ever imagined it would be, but it's also SO rewarding. It feels amazing. 

2. Every one I have encountered seems to think I need to regain full custody of my daughter and bring her home. She lives with her dad, 2 hours away from me. It's hard to not have her with me, but I know she is better off there right now. They are a two income household. I'm a one income, fuck how am I going to buy groceries this week household. Common sense says let her stay there. I go visit regularly, and we use FaceTime to chat daily.

3. I love that I'm in school and I love that I've managed to keep my grades up through all the crap I've been through this month. I can't wait to have my degree (in April!).

4. I still struggle with body image issues. I go through phases where I MUST lose weight and get thin and healthier. Then the fat girl in me takes over and I discover ice cream all over again. 

5. I have a constant fear that I will always be alone. Mr. Right is an elusive bastard and I wish he would just come out and be with me already. I don't want to turn into the crazy dog lady (I'm allergic to cats, so I can't be the crazy cat lady).


----------



## Esther (Aug 28, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> 5.Yeah, seriously. Giardiniera? Kim Chee? Those gross eggs floating jar of brine? More, please. I haven't yet come to a point where I'm trying to pickle anything at home. But I will admit to having at least thought about it.



As a former resident of South Korea, I wholeheartedly approve of kimchi and all foods containing it.


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 28, 2013)

I always read this thread but this is my first time posting in it.

1. I love buying crafting projects (jewelry making and such) but never do them. 

2. I've been buying up all the Sally Hanson nail strips I find at discount stores but end up using them on my nieces for the most part. I have quite the collection at the moment. 

3. I was laid off from work earlier this month and have been a gaming fool.

4. I bought some kickboxing classes but have yet to go. Instead I blew the dust off my Tae Bo dvd's cause I really hate workout classes because I have a fear I'll fart in public during the workout. 

5. I bought a new smart phone last month an downloaded so many games it used up the all the memory so now my phone acts wonky an I need to reset it to factory defaults but have been procrastinating on doing it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 29, 2013)

chicken legs said:


> 4.I have a fear I'll fart in public



fixed that for you.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 29, 2013)

1. I am obsessed with the paranormal/ghost.

2. I have naturally broad shoulders/stocky.

3. I have been self taught on the guitar for 8 years.

4. I am slightly claustrophobic.

5. I once lifted an entire couch and carried it about 20 feet by myself.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 30, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> 5. I once lifted an entire couch and carried it about 20 feet by myself.



Did your butthole survive?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 30, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Did your butthole survive?



Yup! it's still intact, and so am i.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 2, 2013)

1) I have always had a serious problem with authority. Not in a cool/rebellious way, in a destined-to-get-tazered-to-death-in-an-easily-avoidable-altercation-with-police kind of way.

2) I would make a great God, though only if I had power for a week maximum. After that I'd grow bored and start fucking with people or doing petty shit like damning Dave Matthews fans to Hell. 
I'm confident that people would remember my reign as the best week in the history of humanity. Well, the survivors would.

3) I almost never seriously discuss religion or politics in any kind of depth. It always ends badly.

4) I enjoy being the bearer of bad news. I prefer not to consider why.

5) The thought of being buried or cremated (I spelled this as creamated twice) terrifies me. I used to want to be buried (sans casket) at sea until I saw on a Planet Earth episode the type of creatures that live at the bottom of the ocean and would eat me if I even sank that far. The only solution I can come up with is to have my corpse dumped out of an airlock into space.


----------



## Victoria08 (Sep 3, 2013)

1. I accidently stabbed myself in the hand when I was about 11 or 12. I was trying to open a box of ice cream bars and I thought stabbing the top of the box would be a good idea. It wasn't.

2. I recently watched _Event Horizon_ and now I have an irrational fear of going to Space. Not that I would ever have a reason to travel to Outer Space...but still..

3. My biggest fear - even above going to Space - is drowning. Or really any type of situation where I can't breathe. But mostly drowning.

4. My favourite colour is purple.

5. I have 3 favourite types of flowers: Tulips, white roses, and sunflowers.


----------



## hedonistthinker (Sep 21, 2013)

1. i fall in love too deeply and too fast, its also made worse than im over-confident so i have this "why would a girl even possibly reject me?" which makes rejection sting a lot more. 

2. im a former U.S junior chess champion

3. i study philosophy and have a fascination with german and british idealism and have my small personal library on just that specific genre in the field

4. i love anime and rpg's

5. i have a bit of a mild lolicon fetish. (konata is a loli in my book)


----------



## Jaybear420 (Sep 24, 2013)

1) I've been DJing, and producing Drum&Bass music for over 20 years now.

2) I've been in a bunch of low budget, Horror/Comedy movies.

3) I'm a friggin WIZARD in the kitchen.

4) I'm addicted to tabletop games.

5) I think that kissing/making out, is the foundation of awesome sex. As a matter of fact, sometimes I think it's better than actual sex.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so with you on this one. :bow:




Jaybear420 said:


> 5) I think that kissing/making out, is the foundation of awesome sex. As a matter of fact, sometimes I think it's better than actual sex.


----------



## Tad (Sep 25, 2013)

Jaybear420 said:


> 1
> 4) I'm addicted to tabletop games.



Got any particular favorites? Or are you more of a "I just like 'em all!" type?


----------



## Jaybear420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tad said:


> Got any particular favorites? Or are you more of a "I just like 'em all!" type?



Stuff like Descent, Mansions of Madness, Dungeon!, Arkham Horror, etc...

If it has miniatures, and somewhat over-complicated rules....I'm SO in!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2013)

1) I love the color blue (different shades)
2) I have always wanted to be a jazz/blues singer in a little night club... don't care about fame or money (more than enough to pay bills, live)
3) Emotionally, I am pretty much like 17 years old due to (sad) events in my life.
4) I talk to animals, especially squirrels 
5) I suck at telling jokes and/or stories


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 26, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> 4. I can't figure out how group communication is supposed to work. Saying something at the right time seems impossible to me.




this is so me, I am much better at being quiet and just answering when asked something but even then it comes out all jumbled (plus I have extrovert tendencies that make it all the more worse). My brain goes off on tangents and I never say something the way I think it. People look at me like this :blink: haha


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 26, 2013)

1: I taught myself to read when I was four.

2: I'll be taking the MIT Challenge starting in January.

3: I'm involved in the BDSM scene and am in fact an owned slave.

4: I've never eaten a strawberry.

5: I went cold turkey after smoking two packs a day and I haven't looked back once.


----------



## veggieforever (Sep 28, 2013)

*1. I have absolutely love the notion/art work/paraphenalia of witches, witchcraft, broomsticks, grave yards and spooks...

2. Celery kicks in my gag reflex like no other food! 

3. Mushrooms give me the creeps... 

4. I love to secretly Burlesque dance when I am alone and be all extroverted... I can even twirl tassels like a pro, if you know what I mean... :blush:

5. I secretly watch re-runs of Bullseye on Challenge tv to laugh and point at the "amazing" prizes they showcase from 1984!! ZX Spectrum anyone???? haha! It reminds you just how BIG Sony Walkman's were back in the day!! Ah, nostalgia... *


----------



## biglynch (Sep 30, 2013)

veggieforever said:


> *
> 
> 5. I secretly watch re-runs of Bullseye on Challenge tv to laugh and point at the "amazing" prizes they showcase from 1984!! ZX Spectrum anyone???? haha! It reminds you just how BIG Sony Walkman's were back in the day!! Ah, nostalgia... *



For those not in the know this was the finest TV show ever. Also please enjoy the wonders of a contestant called Dick Slow. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLRnOlY1ldY


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2013)

1. I have this terrible habit of reading books but never finishing them. 

2. We all believe that we're above average drivers, except me. I'm horrible.

3. I'm addicted to fizzy soda. Doesn't matter which one. I have to have one nearby always. This one is a ginger soda, Vernors.

4. I've managed to get a cubicle at work that is almost, but not quite the furthest from everyone else. Its amazing how much gaming.. er.. I mean work I can get done without interruption.

5. My comfort food is cold, canned spaghetti. :blush:


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 26, 2016)

!





1) I didn't learn to drive until this year. Looking back I can't begin to imagine why I waited almost 20 years.

2) I've never been to a Halloween party or even dressed up for the holiday since I was 10. It's just as well, I'm not very creative and "sexy nurse" wouldn't really work for me.

3) There are people I love but there isn't anyone in the world I trust anymore and I don't see that ever changing. I get the feeling this is really abnormal.

4) I mentioned it as a fact in this thread but I don't think I fully articulated just how much birds freak me out. Whenever the cartoon eagle would fly at the screen at the end of the opening credits for _The Colbert Report_ I would always flinch, even after hundreds of times seeing it.

5) If I could have any fantasy job it would be astronaut. Since I'm fantasizing the goal would be to go to Mars even though it wouldn't happen until I was old. I wouldn't need to be the 1st or even the 9,001st as long as I made it. I would even get over my terror of being buried if I could be buried there.
And the fact that I'm willing to give up my preferred interment of having my corpse shot out of a cannon into the Atlantic (I'd changed my mind since my last post, obv) is really saying something.


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 27, 2016)

1. Men with spiderwebs tattooed over their entire face are apparently compelled to sit next to me and engage me in conversation on public transport. I fear it is because they know their own.

2. As a child, I was cursed by a gipsy. (there has been speculation as to the nature of the curse, but the current theory is that it will involve getting my face tattooed with a spider web)

3. One time, I got annoyed with my flatmate which resulted in me deadlifting the fridge. He thought I was going to throw it at him and he wet himself. 
I hurt for a month afterwards.

4. I make dinosaur noises while operating heavy machinery

5. I sometimes tell made up stories with a straight face, but have only ever been called out on the true ones.


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2016)

Tad said:


> 5.	Im on a twenty-five+ year quest for non-sparkling hard apple cider, like we could occasionally get when we lived in France. It was so good, but nobody seems to make it in Canada (I dont think it has much of a shelf life, so it may not be a viable store-shelf product, but youd think that some brew pubs or the like would carry it)



1. I have since found that the Quebec provincial liquor stores (SAQ) carries a couple of types of flat (non-sparkling) cider, which are indeed quite good. Also found that the 'Big Apple' outlet along the 401 had a flat cider, but it was oak aged and the oak taste was kind of nasty unless you poured the cider over ice.

2. I don't generally like ice in my drinks. If it doesn't taste good unless it is ice cold, then it probably just doesn't taste good, IMO.

3. I somewhat exagerated my foot and knee problems in order to get custom insoles prescribed. 10/10, would do it again, and they truly did make most of my issues go away. (I think I may have complained about having difficult to fit feet in a previous post in this thread)

4. I have yet to decide my ideal cocoa percentage in chocolate, but it seems to be somewhere in the 70 - 85% range. I think I need to gather more data -- much, much, more data.

5. I have discovered that I quite enjoy hitting a punching bag. I'm sure my form is terrible, but given that I do it purely for a mix of exercise and stress relief rather than any desire to ever hit anything other than a punching bag I'm not overly concerned by that.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 27, 2016)

Tad said:


> 1. I have since found that the Quebec provincial liquor stores (SAQ) carries a couple of types of flat (non-sparkling) cider, which are indeed quite good. Also found that the 'Big Apple' outlet along the 401 had a flat cider, but it was oak aged and the oak taste was kind of nasty unless you poured the cider over ice.



This place is by me and makes amazing cider. I prefer their bottle conditioned sparkling stuff but the still ciders are good too. I liked their oaked dry ciders immensely. Do you tend towards sweet or dry? I would never pour their stuff over ice any more than I would wine, it's definitely well made. Although I think all English style ciders kind of taste of ass so not a fan of those generally. At least the american ones labeled "English style" that I've tried.

If I recall Canada has kind of draconian liquor shipping laws, so this may be inaccessible to you.

http://blackbirdciders.com/hard-cider


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 27, 2016)

1. I apparently have a face that is not only knowledgable, but friendly. People approach me all the time to ask about directions, local attractions, or where the sweaters are in a store.

2. I hate when strangers acost me - I think I give them the same shocked/offended face of "aaaahh wtf is it!?" Face the cat gives my husband.

3. No matter what I may feel like eating Pho is always an acceptable second option.

4. When I WANT pho and i cant GET pho I am uttery inconsolable for that evening.

5. I hate anything even remotely tight/firm against my waist, be it jeans or hard elastic waist bands


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> This place is by me and makes amazing cider. I prefer their bottle conditioned sparkling stuff but the still ciders are good too. I liked their oaked dry ciders immensely. Do you tend towards sweet or dry? I would never pour their stuff over ice any more than I would wine, it's definitely well made. Although I think all English style ciders kind of taste of ass so not a fan of those generally. At least the american ones labeled "English style" that I've tried.
> 
> If I recall Canada has kind of draconian liquor shipping laws, so this may be inaccessible to you.
> 
> http://blackbirdciders.com/hard-cider



You are right about our liquor laws being restrictive.

I like my ciders dry -- I appreciate the current cider boom, but I find almost all of them have too much sugar and not strong enough apple flavor.

The oaked cider was just more oaked than I liked. Then again, I'm not a big fan of oaky wines either.

I was first introduced to cider in France as a teenager, when a french family my Mom had made friends with were regularly up into Normandy and would bring back cider for us from small (possibly backyard?) cider makers, and it was somewhat brownish, murky, and just incredibly delicious. I've pretty much been looking for that since we left thirty years ago.


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 27, 2016)

Tad said:


> You are right about our liquor laws being restrictive.
> 
> I like my ciders dry -- I appreciate the current cider boom, but I find almost all of them have too much sugar and not strong enough apple flavor.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not very into super oaked wines either. The bourbon barrel aged cider from the place I linked is exceptional. The bourbon mellows out the taste of the wood, bourbon barrels are also used for scotch.

Make your own cider, imo! Really easy if you like still cider, too.


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Yeah I'm not very into super oaked wines either. The bourbon barrel aged cider from the place I linked is exceptional. The bourbon mellows out the taste of the wood, bourbon barrels are also used for scotch.
> 
> Make your own cider, imo! Really easy if you like still cider, too.



My Mom does have more apples than she knows what to do with this year .... got any good links?


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 27, 2016)

Tad said:


> My Mom does have more apples than she knows what to do with this year .... got any good links?



Never made cider but I read up on it a few times intending to, maybe I should just do it too. Not sure what site is the best.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 27, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> If I recall Canada has kind of draconian liquor shipping laws, so this may be inaccessible to you.
> 
> ]



At least we can get cuban rum - and it is delicious =p


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 27, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> At least we can get cuban rum - and it is delicious =p



Thanks Obama.
https://www.google.com/amp/www.eater.com/platform/amp/2016/10/14/13284776/cuban-rum-cigars-ban-lifted-obama?client=ms-android-huawei


----------



## agouderia (Oct 28, 2016)

Time for some more fact mining....



Mckee said:


> 1. When I want to relax, I cook.



Definitely - or even more heat the oven and bake something.



Oona said:


> 1. I need coffee to function. When there is no coffee, I turn into a raging bitch. Not even kidding.



Absolutely. My first move in the morning is turn on the coffee machine.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> [*]I love languages and one of my goals is to be able to converse the five main romance languages.
> [/LIST]



Si, oui, sim, da ... that bug has hit me too. I've come pretty far with reading and listening comprehension.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> 1. I apparently have a face that is not only knowledgable, but friendly. People approach me all the time to ask about directions, local attractions, or where the sweaters are in a store.



We're not the same person - are we? 
I've had the most hilarious encounters - like at a bus stop in Rome (I look anything but Italian, was only wearing a fashionable Italian winter parka) I was asked by a whole troup of Alpini (the Italien military mountaineers) in full uniform on a field trip how to get to Piazza Navona.
Or I've gotten incredible smiles of relief from lost American tourists in Paris back alleys, who were thrilled to get directions in American English, when they expected to be snarked at in French.
And of course lots of apologies in Northern and Eastern European countries in English for not speaking the local language. But often knowing the directions - just from the practice of a life-time of moving around.



Tad said:


> 4. I have yet to decide my ideal cocoa percentage in chocolate, but it seems to be somewhere in the 70 - 85% range. I think I need to gather more data -- much, much, more data.



Mmmmh - am also on that fact finding mission.



Cobra Verde said:


> 3) There are people I love but there isn't anyone in the world I trust anymore and I don't see that ever changing. I get the feeling this is really abnormal.



I don't think it's that abnormal. It's the curse of a good memory and the ability or tendency to strongly analyse interactions and their motivation.
It's a professional asset, but more of a boon in personal relations. For myself I've come to the compromise of trusting people in certain matters. But completely - no. Not since my grandmother and great-aunt died.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 28, 2016)

agouderia said:


> I don't think it's that abnormal. It's the curse of a good memory and the ability or tendency to strongly analyse interactions and their motivation.
> It's a professional asset, but more of a boon in personal relations. For myself I've come to the compromise of trusting people in certain matters. But completely - no. Not since my grandmother and great-aunt died.


Is it terrible to say I feel this way even though my parents are still alive? I don't necessarily *dis*trust people by default (well, I do now, but that's a recent development and wasn't the case for most of my life) but I've never really "gotten" trust. If you can't truly see inside someone's mind and know how they feel about you then you can't ever be _certain_ that they truly care about you or even that they don't actively intend to harm you. So it seems almost irrational to me to trust anyone.
I get the appeal since I trusted one person as an adult and it was a wonderful feeling to finally give in and put your faith in someone and believe it had been rewarded. In retrospect I think I picked the absolute last person in the world I should have. The way I feel about it now is similar to how I've heard women describe anal - a unique experience but I'm never doing it again.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 28, 2016)

1. I don't really get nervous. I can speak to a group, act in a play, do karaoke and sing, competitions or other sports etc., and other than getting really focused and an extra bit of energy I never have had an attack of the nerves. 

2. I never see the line between flirting and what's being friendly and putting people at ease and making them smile or laugh. This gets me into awkward situations sometimes where I have to explain that I'm not single and was being friendly and not flirting.

3. Quite often I feel like I was born in the wrong era. 

4. My retirement goal is to have a house here in Texas, preferably around Corpus Christi or somewhere else near the coast, and a winter place in the north woods of Wisconsin or Minnesota hopefully on a lake. 

5. Even though I'm in my 40's I still like cranking the bass and thumping while I ride around like I did when I was 17.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 28, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> 1. Men with spiderwebs tattooed over their entire face are apparently compelled to sit next to me and engage me in conversation on public transport. I fear it is because they know their own.
> 
> 2. As a child, I was cursed by a gipsy. (there has been speculation as to the nature of the curse, but the current theory is that it will involve getting my face tattooed with a spider web)
> 
> ...



You made me laugh so hard I cried a little


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 28, 2016)

Anjula said:


> You made me laugh so hard I cried a little



Was it the dinosaur noises? Or the bit where I pretty much lived on a diet of ibuprofen for a month?


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 28, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> 3. One time, I got annoyed with my flatmate which resulted in me deadlifting the fridge. He thought I was going to throw it at him and he wet himself.
> I hurt for a month afterwards.



Are you sure you weren't really just lifting the fridge to shake it and see if any food would fall out?


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Are you sure you weren't really just lifting the fridge to shake it and see if any food would fall out?



Jesus... it was _one_ taco truck _one_ time!


----------



## Anjula (Oct 29, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> Was it the dinosaur noises? Or the bit where I pretty much lived on a diet of ibuprofen for a month?



2,1,3,4,5 that's the order


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 29, 2016)

Anjula said:


> 2,1,3,4,5 that's the order



Imagine. Every time something truly terrible happens in my life, my first thought is "Would this be happening if my mother had bought some of the underwear?"


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 31, 2016)

1. I feel about boots the way a lot of women stereotypically feel about shoes. I can never have too many pair. 

2. I seem to have lost the desire to drink heavily as I have gotten older. 

3. My personal politics has shifted from somewhere to the right of Atilla the Hun to mostly Libertarian with a liberal bent as I have aged. 

4. I am wildly attracted to thick, sexy German women. 

5. I really miss my old motorcycle and I'm seriously considering buying another one this coming year.


----------

